# GEORGIA Bass fishing lease



## johnh (Jan 30, 2006)

My name is John Hubbard and I live in Marietta. I'm looking for a place within 2.5 hours of Atlanta, or thereabouts, where I can drive to and Bass fish and possibly leave my Jon Boat. I have a 2.5 year old and another son on the way and I wanted to get in with some good people early on so that they can grow up fishing like I did.

I'm no expert or anything but I enjoy the outdoors. I'm really looking for a smaller type body of water (under 100 acres - no gas motors) and private.  Willing to pay decent/fair fee for lease/rental privelages.

Anyone?

I can be reached at hubbard -at- go1st.com


----------



## johnh (Jan 30, 2006)

If any of you can think of another website/listing service where I can find something like this...I would be appreciative of that information.


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Jan 30, 2006)

*fishing lease?*

never heard of a fishing lease.  Have you tried some of the electric only places around here that are free.  I fish them all the time and a lot of them are so quiet you hardly see anybody else.  Only thing is you can't leave your boat at any of them.


----------



## johnh (Jan 30, 2006)

Is there a list / website for public access electric only ponds?


----------



## waldohunts (Jan 30, 2006)

http://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga.us/content/displaycontent.asp?txtDocument=144&txtPage=12


----------



## johnh (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks waldohunts.


----------



## treedawg (Jan 30, 2006)

pcsolutions1 said:
			
		

> never heard of a fishing lease.  Have you tried some of the electric only places around here that are free.  I fish them all the time and a lot of them are so quiet you hardly see anybody else.  Only thing is you can't leave your boat at any of them.



Years ago I was in a hunting club in Washington co. The property had a fishy looking lake that looked to be about 50 acres. 

As a member of the hunting club we didn't have fishing rights since somebody leased those rights.

I'm not sure how one would locate such an arrangement, but that's proof that they exist.

TD


----------



## johnh (Jan 30, 2006)

I know they exist. I belonged to one in Rome, GA a few years ago. We paid $350/year and had anytime fishing rights on a 17 acre trophy managed pond. of course they drained it and sold the land and the rest is history...lol


----------



## Zmax (Jan 30, 2006)

There's a 100 ac  lake just outside Dublin I belive it was called Jacksons pond. He used to sell yearly memberships for 100.00$. Nice bass lake too full of lillypads and stumps with a locked gate so you could leave small boats there. I'll see if I can get a number for you if it's still a members only lake. Anyone from that area know of this place?


----------



## johnh (Jan 31, 2006)

Zmax - thatwould be IDEAL. I would really appreciate any info on it. Thanks.


----------



## Model70 (Jan 31, 2006)

*27 acre Trophy managed Bass Pond lease*

John, I will send you an e-mail of the details.   The lake I believe is  over 40 years old.  Has been under tight fishing control for the last 15 years...


----------



## johnh (Feb 1, 2006)

I got your email...and you got me hook,line and sinker. Thanks! Look forward to hearing back from you!


----------

